# Favorite fatty recipes! Tell me which ones you like best!



## mdbannister

Looking to try making my first fatty! What are your favorite recipes? I had thought about doing something like a jalapeno cheeseburger kind of thing, but I'm open to any and all ideas! Plus, I thought a favorite fatty recipe thread would be a good one to bookmark and start working through to try new stuff!


----------



## smokerjim

one of my favorites was a cheese,  onion fatty. this one I did without the bacon wrap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
bet the jalapeno would give it a nice kick.


----------



## 2008RN

Pizza Fatty:
   Black forest ham 
   Pepperoni
   Black olives
   onions
   Shredded mozzarella 
   Shredded cheddar
   pizza sauce
   shiitake mushroom


----------



## SmokinGumby

I've only made one fatty, so I'm no authority, but it was superb.  I used cream cheese, sharp cheddar, sauteed onions, and candied jalapenos for the filling.  The sweet heat of the candied jalapenos really stole the show.


----------



## tx smoker

Here's one I did a while back. I've not made a ton of them but this was my favorite by far.






						Super Fat Cajun Fattie (W / Pics)
					

Been a while since I've had time to post anything. Life has been tumultuous the past several months to say the least. I made this a while ago and got the inspiration from a post one of our members shared that was a mac & cheese fattie. It looked amazingly delicious and I wanted to try something...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I'm gonna be keeping an eye on this one for more ideas.
Robert


----------



## Sowsage

Ive made a few. All different. One of my favorite ones is a mushroom jack fattie.






						MUSHROOM JACK FATTIE
					

Decided on doing a fattie last Saturday since its been a little while for one of those. Turned out pretty yummy!  I had some mushrooms and a block of jack cheese and decided that would be good along with a few onions and peppers.   Started with some sausage rolled out in a ziplock bag  Then i...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Also make sure you check out the treads from 

 gmc2003
. That will take you through all the steps to making a perfect fattie no matter what fillings or choice of meats you use.

Here are some more that I did if you want to check them out.

This one was pretty recent





						CHICKEN CORDON BLEU FATTIE
					

Ive been meaning to make this style fattie for a while now so I made it a point to do so this weekend. Came out really good.  I starded with making the filling for this fattie. 6oz of Swiss diced 6oz ham diced 4oz of cream cheese  Mix it all up then wrap it up and into the fridge for a while...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




This is one I need to do again soon. It was great!





						Triple stuffed chicken bacon ranch
					

What to do with one lonely chicken breast in the freezer? Try and over stuff it with goodness !!  I started out with making the stuffing. Sauteed onions, cream cheese,cheddar cheese,diced tomato and a ranch dip packet.    Then onto the chicken breast. I butterflied it the pounded it out as thin...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## mdbannister

I'm excited to try some of these!!


----------



## Winterrider

Didn't have a write up but our favorite was a breakfast fatty. 
scrabble eggs, 
bacon bits
chopped onions
hash browns
shredded cheese


----------



## mdbannister

tx smoker said:


> Here's one I did a while back. I've not made a ton of them but this was my favorite by far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Fat Cajun Fattie (W / Pics)
> 
> 
> Been a while since I've had time to post anything. Life has been tumultuous the past several months to say the least. I made this a while ago and got the inspiration from a post one of our members shared that was a mac & cheese fattie. It looked amazingly delicious and I wanted to try something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be keeping an eye on this one for more ideas.
> Robert


This is really pretty rad! I need to make some jambalaya again and then pull some out to try this!


----------



## gmc2003

This is probably my best looking and tasting fatty to date. It's time for a repeat performance. 






						Meat Lovers Pizza Fattie...
					

Well, the wife was gone for the day and we're scheduled to go to a party at her sisters house on Sunday. Since the wife offered to bring something to eat and my pork shots are banned(because the last time or two I brought them everyone filled up on the shots and nobody ate the main course). I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## mdbannister

About how many pounds of sausage/ground meat are you guys using? I'm thinking around 2-3 pounds?


----------



## gmc2003

I use anywhere from a pound to a pound and a half of sausage. 

Chris


----------



## smokerjim

gmc2003 said:


> I use anywhere from a pound to a pound and a half of sausage.
> 
> Chris


What Chris said.


----------



## 1MoreFord

Plain, nekkid fatty.  They don't even need rub.  Just cook them and enjoy.  Don't over think things.


----------



## mdbannister

Here's the first one we did. I made this one day before yesterday. It's Italian sausage, jambalaya and Swiss cheese (it was the only cheese we had on hand due to a minor miscommunication between me and the Mrs. Haha!). 

The bacon weave wasn't the greatest, but we figured with practice, we'll get better. :-)

It turned out SUPER tasty! Definitely one we'll make again! Thanks for the idea 

 tx smoker
!


----------



## Sowsage

mdbannister said:


> Here's the first one we did. I made this one day before yesterday. It's Italian sausage, jambalaya and Swiss cheese (it was the only cheese we had on hand due to a minor miscommunication between me and the Mrs. Haha!).
> 
> The bacon weave wasn't the greatest, but we figured with practice, we'll get better. :-)
> 
> It turned out SUPER tasty! Definitely one we'll make again! Thanks for the idea
> 
> tx smoker
> !
> 
> View attachment 447597
> 
> 
> View attachment 447598
> 
> 
> View attachment 447599
> 
> 
> View attachment 447600
> 
> 
> View attachment 447601


Not sure how I missed this but man that looks like it turned out great! Nice job!


----------



## simsfmly

These all look terrific.  I'm guessing one fatty serves 8?  Trying to figure how many to do for about 16 people?


----------



## jaxgatorz

Lately, my favorite fatty is a jambalaya with shrimp and andouille sausage and smoked gouda cheese.


----------



## mdbannister

jaxgatorz said:


> Lately, my favorite fatty is a jambalaya with shrimp and andouille sausage and smoked gouda cheese.
> View attachment 516321


That looks amazing!!


----------



## jcam222

Here are a couple of my favs https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/inside-out-abt-fatty.301216/page-2#post-2130463








https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chicken-parmesan-fatty.301259/


----------

